

MULTI – world’s first rope-free elevator system - umsm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUa8M0H9J5o

======
JoeAltmaier
Wow that was a content-free video. No mention of how they plan to address the
fundamental reason elevators have not changed in 160 years: foolproof safety.
Elevators have a flexible locking bar that deploys if the rope breaks.

How does their independent cabin ensure its impossible to drop in an
uncontrolled manner? Not just pretty sure; impossible. Because that's where we
are now.

